# Gestor Madrid



## NJT1973 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi. I am moving to Las Tablas, Madrid at the start of August. My husband has a job lined up by I am self employed running an A-level Biology tutoring company which I hope to continue on line once in Madrid. I understand I need to register as an autonomo & tax returns have to be filed quarterly but I feel for the first year I need the support of an English speaking gestor. Can anyone recommend someone please?


----------



## Salonica (Feb 28, 2014)

I know one who does both my tax returns, Spanish and American but his offices are a bit far from you, in Las Rozas. About a 30minute drive, depending on traffic. You might be able to find one closer in Madrid city. If you want his information, let me know.


----------



## kingkongx (Oct 25, 2015)

Salonica said:


> I know one who does both my tax returns, Spanish and American but his offices are a bit far from you, in Las Rozas. About a 30minute drive, depending on traffic. You might be able to find one closer in Madrid city. If you want his information, let me know.


Hello,

Can you please provide details of gestor to me?
I live in Pozuelo so its quite near to Las Rozas.

Thanks!


----------

